# Predictions for this weekend?



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Things are looking good for the weekend. What do you guys think? Will there be fish? What river will be hottest? My money is on the Grand, I have a good feeling.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

It'll all be horrendous and nobody should go, at all 

lol. But seriously, I have no prediction, only hope... I might try to run up there.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Clayton said:


> It'll all be horrendous and nobody should go, at all
> 
> lol. But seriously, I have no prediction, only hope... I might try to run up there.


I agree it looks terrible no water no fish everyone save the time and money watch football

Really though I think it will be in good shape at least i hope soo Im gonna give it a run Good luck


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

brodg said:


> My money is on the Grand, I have a good feeling.


thats always a safe bet


----------



## HotChilly (Oct 4, 2010)

So Rocky is not a good bet?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm still not sure about the Rocky. Fished it Sunday and didn't see any action, talked to eight guys along the river and they didn't see any either. It should have fish, definitely a lot of anglers to share the water with.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

I predict low water and high fishing pressure brought on by warm, dry, sunny weather. Way too many surf rods better suited for landing sharks and many people wading up to their armpits screwing up the fishing for others along with a very good chance of heated arguments at the more popular spots.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

My prediction?. . . Pain!!!! pain for steelhead and the jets this weekend. I am sure a lot of people will be out this weekend. I am sure water will be on the low/clear side but that sure won't stop me.


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Browns 28 Jets 14.......


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

WhoolyBugger said:


> Browns 28 Jets 14.......


I think they have a good shot this weekend. To bad rob ryan is the frontrunner for the cowboys head coaching job. He has done an awesome job this year and probably will not be back next year, which kind of sucks. I updated my post on the pain prediction to include the jets


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah and Braylon is Popping of again making a win soo much sweeter I hope our D lets him feel the pain. I agree Browns 28 Jets 14 and I go 20 for 21 yeah I am aiming a little high for myself


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Go to Huron Creek, cause when you're on you're on.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

The prediction???? be mobile. That's all I got. Good luck!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Fish will be caught.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

the water will be wet!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

My prediction is my reel will still be in the shop.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

drags will be screaming.............


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

1. the wife will be upset your not home in time!

2. Guides will be fishing in low and clear conditions!

3. People will be tresspassing!

4. Steelhead will be freaked out!

thats all I got for now!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> drags will be screaming.............


Yes they were! Good call Bob.


----------

